# Bitte nicht vergessen den maweri zu Gratulieren



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2010)

Hallo Markus,
ich wünsche dir ´tief in den Westen' alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag :sm20:
Das mit den Getränken holen wir dann auf den Stammtisch nach 

gruß helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 August 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Genieße den Tag und feire schön.


----------



## Cerberus (24 August 2010)

Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## RGerlach (24 August 2010)

Auch von mir:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Ralph


----------



## Homer79 (24 August 2010)

da wolln mers mal nicht vergessen und wünschen alles gute !!!

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## marlob (24 August 2010)

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## HaDi (24 August 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (24 August 2010)

Hey, alles Gute auch von meiner Seite...


----------



## Jens_Ohm (24 August 2010)

Alles Gute zum Ehrentage.
Und viel Spass beim Feiern.

Jens
:sm24:


----------



## crash (24 August 2010)

allet jute zum jeburtstach! :sm20:


----------



## MW (24 August 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## Kai (24 August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 August 2010)

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 August 2010)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!


----------



## maweri (24 August 2010)

Danke für Eure Glückwünsche.

Ich werde mich gleich von einer Thailänderin verwöhnen lassen. 

Aber nicht, was Ihr jetzt denkt:

a) meine Frau ist dabei (was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht ist)
b) ich bekomme "nur" was zu Essen und Trinken (was definitiv nicht schlecht ist)

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Paule (24 August 2010)

*happy birthday*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und genieße den Abend. 
:sm24:


----------

